# Christy's Col Tar Mastic is difficult to apply



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Man! I had a job recently where I was tasked with applying Christy's Col Tar Mastic. what a pain!. In the past, I've used epoxy col tars. Real nasty stuff to spray, and even worse to remove. But, I never had a problem with runs, or in this case curtains!

The Christy's (same manufacturer of Blue Cement for PVC) is a single component coating designed to be used over existing col tar. Which, not many products can claim. It's also designed to be applied where a whole lot of prep (SSPC 5 or 10 for instance), can't be achieved for whatever reason. It is an above or below grade material that can also be immersed provided the substrate is prepped properly.

Anyway, I was hoping to comiserate with the 2.25 other industrial painters on this site. I mean, I was cursing inside of my full face until I lost my voice. And it's not so easy to see when all those tears of anguish fog up the shield. My co worker wouldn't give me a consoling hug, so I thought I'd reach out to my real friends here.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Here you go, you big baby. HUG.

Can't believe I logged in to do that.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty much a coal tar enamel. Does not build a hang like coal tar epoxy. Did you put a lot of thinner to it before applying? What pump and spray tip did you use? Sorry about the experience but a good lesson though.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

painter213 said:


> Pretty much a coal tar enamel. Does not build a hang like coal tar epoxy. Did you put a lot of thinner to it before applying? What pump and spray tip did you use? Sorry about the experience but a good lesson though.


Actually, I put it on straight out of the can. This product is also low VOC in comparison to other Bituminous Col Tars. I think its also affected by humidity, which the wet well I was working in, had a fairly high percentage of.

I did try heating up the material, and also thinned it with the recommended acetone (exempt solvent). It did seem to work a little better thinned. Particularly, for the appplication I was doing. Which, was some brackets with a lot of nooks and crannies.

It's just frustrating to do so much prep, with needles guns and so forth, on some pretty bad mil scaley stuff, only to have the finish coat look like a three year old painted it with his plastic shovel. I find I have to explain the characteristics of the finish coating to the other trades to ensure that I really know what I'm doing. But basically, and at the end of that perpetual day in terms of immersable coatings, if it aint ugly its not on thick enough.

Thanks for the hug fauxlynn, I feel better now.


----------

